# Saw mill shed



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Am currently building a saw mill for personal use it can Handel a 36" diameter log at 16 feet I want to build a canopy/ shed around/over it so that I can keep it out of the weather. I am looking for something in an L shape so I can dry wood in ine half of it. I need your suggestions on size and desgin. Here is what I have found so far that I like but nothing in the shape I want


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Hooray :1eye::blink: I was picked as one of the choices :shifty::icon_smile::laughing:

Back to EARTH now :laughing::laughing:

Info on my shed...facing the shed from the left it's laid out 14' deep to the back with first bay being 22' w ...center bay 24' w... right bay 22' wide with an additional 10' in back making 22'w x 24' d....front hieght clearance is at 12'....it's a true timberframed main frame pegs and all. I use the 22'x24' for storage (FULL) and now have a 28'x44' metal carport style half full.....along with a "SUPER" kiln :shifty: I saw out of the center bay....the tractor saves many backaches!!!!

I can see where a L shape has some benefits sawing and handling...BUT not all pros either.

Enjoy and have fun sawing!!!

Check out my website www.tsmfarms.com

Here's a few pics filled up with stacks of 8/4.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

What is the dimensions of this shed? Looking at the first sketchup picture it appears small. I believe I would frame it in such a way to eliminate the center posts or at least the center post on the front. You will need to bring in the logs from the side and the center posts would be in the way. This could be achieved by using a 12" metal building Cee to support the roof.


----------



## maple man (Dec 21, 2012)

Steve Neul said:


> What is the dimensions of this shed? Looking at the first sketchup picture it appears small. I believe I would frame it in such a way to eliminate the center posts or at least the center post on the front. You will need to bring in the logs from the side and the center posts would be in the way. This could be achieved by using a 12" metal building Cee to support the roof.


 I was looking for your size recommendations on it as I have no clue how big I want it to be


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*logs in, wood out will determine the size*

The longest log you will mill will determine one length and the distance between posts. If your mill will handle 16 ft logs, add 4 ft for management which will be 20 ft.


If loading the mill with a tractor and forks, you need that much room to maneuver. If you are loading the mill from one end, with skids or rollers it's still about the same, but you need an open end.

The output end should be close to the air dry stacking pile or kiln for drying. That should also be accessible for the tractor if you have one. My air dry "sheds" are under other structures, the porch, the elevated playhouse etc. with lots of air circulation, but no direct rain or snow. I manage the boards, one at a time, as I need them without serious lifting. I use 12 ft and 8 ft long boards primarily and have never found much need for those over 8 ft , even though they were milled at 12 ft.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

maple man said:


> I was looking for your size recommendations on it as I have no clue how big I want it to be


This is what I meant. One side doesn't have the center post to allow you to come in with a log to the saw.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

Bit late to the party here but my suggestion would be to build a simple frame and cover it with a tarp to protect the machine, then once the machine is up and running build a more permanent structure when you have a better idea of what you require. At that point you may be able to saw your own lumber to build it and save a couple bucks as well.


----------



## ETWW (Mar 27, 2011)

So far, my mill has sat out in the weather with a tarp protecting the engine when it is not in use. What I intend to do is build a small shed just to cover the head rig. I remember that Daren housed the head rig for his mill in a building but the rest of the tracks were exposed.

The tracks/trailer doesn't really need protection and I don't saw when it's raining. I store my lumber in air-dried, stickered stacks that are covered with corrugated metal roofing panels. I move it into my solar kiln to finish drying as I need it for projects.


----------

